

Microsoft COO: SharePoint is 'Facebook for the Enterprise' - fafssaf
http://betanews.com/2011/09/14/sharepoint-is-facebook-for-the-enterprise/

======
j_col
Give me a wiki implementation that supports image upload, and I might look at
Sharepoint again.

